# Spike Lee: Bird Most Overrated Player



## MillerTime

Apparently Spike Lee said this before last week's game on ABC between New Jersey and Dallas, i don't know how I missed it since i watched the game. I know he's referring to Bird as a Celtic, but since he's our General Manager and a Ex. Head coach, i put this here.



> *DID THE RIGHT THING[/b[
> 
> Spike Lee, the noted filmmaker and Knicks fan, said on ABC's NBA pregame show last Sunday that Larry Bird is the ''most overrated player'' in NBA history.
> 
> But Lee set the record straight later, telling The Newark Star-Ledger his comments were taken out of context.
> 
> ''First, I said, Larry is one of the greatest ever, top 50, Hall of Famer,'' Lee said. 'But I just remember all those times somebody saying, `We're here at Boston Garden, and Larry Bird has shown up at 6 a.m. for a 2 p.m. tipoff, and he's taking 20,000 jump shots.' ''
> 
> In short, Lee resented the idea Bird had a greater work ethic than his black counterparts.
> 
> ''Exactly -- the work ethic,'' Lee said. 'Like Magic [Johnson] would say: `It's like [fans believe] we came out of the womb dunking.' It wasn't intended as being disrespectful toward Bird. It had to do with the media [perception].
> 
> ``But it's no big deal. I just can't go to Indiana anymore.''*


*

Link: http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8295535.htm (Middle of Article)


..... Maybe Spike Lee should just stick to the Knicks. Larry Bird most overrated player??? Riiiight.... sounds something Detriot fans would say. *


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Apparently Spike Lee said this before last week's game on ABC between New Jersey and Dallas, i don't know how I missed it since i watched the game. I know he's referring to Bird as a Celtic, but since he's our General Manager and a Ex. Head coach, i put this here.
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/8295535.htm (Middle of Article)
> 
> 
> ..... Maybe Spike Lee should just stick to the Knicks. Larry Bird most overrated player??? Riiiight.... *sounds something Detriot fans would say.*


Nice parting shot... Doing the same thing you down Lee for doing, great move.

But anyway, Spike has a point. Sometimes the truth is hard to swallow. He never said Bird was not a good player, he "attacked" the media moreso than Bird.


----------



## BBallFan

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> But anyway, Spike has a point. Sometimes the truth is hard to swallow. He never said Bird was not a good player, he "attacked" the media moreso than Bird.


Exactly. Spike Lee has already gone on record saying that if he has to pick a starting-five, Larry Bird is on it. When he said Bird was overrated he didn't mean his game.


----------

